# Honda 6500 EU question



## rh.campbell (May 11, 2016)

I just purchased a used Honda 6500EU generator with 82 hours on it. This is being used to connect to my Reliance 10 breaker transfer switch which I just wired into my home. While I nearly choked on the price, now that I have the unit and have used it for awhile, I am absolutely amazed at the quality of the design and implementation of this machine. Compared to two other generators I own, this is head and shoulders above the others. And it is QUIET beyond belief. There is an old saying "long after the price is forgotten, the quality lives on". That saying certainly applies here....

I have two questions that I'm hoping someone can answer for me:

1- I don't know how old this unit is; the serial number is EASJ-1224196

2- My machine has something factory added that none others seem to have. I have a master control switch just to the left of the outlets that controls the total current output to all outlets unless turned "off". This is actually quite handy when first connecting to the transfer switch. Does anyone know if this was a special production run or just added for a specific purpose. Any information would be appreciated.
Many thanks for any responses...


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

rh.campbell said:


> I have two questions that I'm hoping someone can answer for me:
> 
> 1- I don't know how old this unit is; the serial number is EASJ-1224196
> 
> ...


It is possible this is a Canada-market model? That serial number does not appear to be a USA-spec version, but not 100% sure. 

Got a photo of the "master control switch?" Here's an image of what a *USA-spec EU6500is* control panel looks like:










There is a fuel valve, and the main key switch, but nothing I'd call a "master control switch" so maybe it was added by the previous owner?


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Okay, found a drawing of a *Canada-market EU6500is*, and it *does indeed* have a "main circuit breaker" that* is NOT* on the USA-market model. 











Probably a CSA requirement...I know CSA has some pretty specific rules governing portable generators.


----------



## rh.campbell (May 11, 2016)

Many thanks for your time and effort. I suspect you have hit the nail on the head


----------

